# Quick-grip clamps repair and improval



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

I have those cheap grip clamps and after some use I noticed (as expected) 2 problems.
The plastic "handle hinge housing" breaking and
The jaw was sliding back and not "gripping"

For the first problem, I replaced the hinge with bolt and nut.
For the second problem, I grind the bar with #40.

The repair was so good that I made it on all the clamps, even the good ones.

Actually, I recommend to make it on the "good" ones because there is more "meat" for the bolt to hold.
































Another improvement is...yep, the sanding paper, it grips like a Crocodile...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Good Idea Niki, I've had to replace the screw on the fixed end on one cheapo clamp I have.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It seems the small 6" clamps are the worse for not holding..
I had to visit 3 ACO stores to get all my clamps.. Thanks for the tips.. Looks like i have some adjusting to do..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you Niki... I have a clamp or 2... or 3... that keeps slipping when I get it SO tight... This is exactly what it needs... I don't think I have any 40 grit... will have to look around.

More great tips from the Master!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great tip Niki! I have some cheapies as well as some not so cheapies that want to slide. Never thought about grinding the bar  

Looks like a job for the belt sander is around the corner out in my shop.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Niki, the clamps that I compared in my recent post were the one-handed spring type that you show in use in many of you're posts compared to the ratchet type . Regarding the bar clamps, I haven't had any problems with slippage or breakage, there must be different types available, mine have no country of manufacture so it's a good bet that it's China. Out of curiosity I just went out to my shed and opened-up a couple as I had never seen the innards before.
On a different subject, I must confess that I had thought of Poland as a rather poor country and was therefore surprised to read this morning that it has the fastest growing economy in the European Community. Cheers for now.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good info. I have a couple of the Quick Grip clamps similar to Harry's 3rd photo but have not had any trouble with them slipping. They might be Irwin brand. Anyway, haven't had any of the real cheapies. I love my little cheapy spring clamps though with no ratcheting action on them. I use those a ton, quick and easy! Good idea with the sand paper on the pads!

Corey


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you

Harry
Your clamps are differently engineered and looks much better and robust than the cheap ones that I have.

Maybe Poland has the fastest growing economy but it come on the expense of the population.
The prices are going up every day (the building materials "jumped" to double price and so is the housing) but the salaries did not increase at all.
A good salary is around $700 and many Poles are going to work in Germany, UK, and Scandinavia where the salaries are much higher (even doctors).
After you retire you get $200~300...and you have to live with it.
Oh yes, the crime rate and corruption are going up slowly but surely...as expected

niki


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow Niki, prices must be high if someone earning $US700.00 per week finds things difficult to manage.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

what i did to my irwin clamps Take the blue plastic handles apart Than drive the pin out which is at the end of the clamp Slide the bar out Hold the 2 pieces that are on the clamp rod Hold them Let them come off Turn them around and assenble the clamp I did this and that fixed the clamps


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Wow Niki, prices must be high if someone earning $US700.00 per week finds things difficult to manage.


I know that Niki is now deceased but I've been going through his old posts for ideas.
Anyway, I just thought I'd clarify that the amounts he posted are per month, and not per week. Similar here in Croatia.
I only write this to give those living in US Australia and western europe a betteridea of the situation of members from Central and eastern European countries.

It's such a shame that so many of the pictures he posted have now disappeared.


----------

